# Anybody fishing this weekend? &nbsp;9-8/9-9



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

rcmay and I will be in the Ft Desto area on Sunday.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

> rcmay and I will be in the Ft Desto area on Sunday.



Really? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Wonder if I could swing it? :-/


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I am not completely decided yet, but inclined to hit CRB again Sunday morning. Not sure about the incoming tide there this weekend, but I may try it anyway. After 2 trips I do like the looks of the place, plus the snook potential is pretty good. The drive is kinda long, but very a easy 99% on I-75 for me. Gotta a hankerin to try Bishops too, just a bit further south.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: Anybody fishing this weekend?  9-8/9-9*

Susan and i will launch @ Ft. Desoto EARLY Sat. AM......Dave
(going to the "Let's Talk Fishin' " radio show 13th anniv. party Sun. am @ Ferges Sports 
Bar by the Trop. 8=10 am )


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Anybody fishing this weekend?  9-8/9-9*

JustBill and i will be fishing the Citrus county coast in the AM Sat.
Good luck all. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## chandler27 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: Anybody fishing this weekend?  9-8/9-9*

My dad and I usually fish out of CRB every weekend on his 24' Triton LTS....its a good place....hopefully when I get a motor I can start takin the noe out there


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> My dad and I usually fish out of CRB every weekend on his 24' Triton LTS....its a good place....hopefully when I get a motor I can start takin the noe out there


I don't know how far off your motor acquisition is, but if you plan the tides right you could easily fish CRB in a noe with only a push pole and a paddle. I fished my hi-sider for over a year without a motor, no big deal really. This was up in the Ozello, Crystal river area, but its the same kind of mangrove estuary as CRB. You can pole or paddle against the tide too, it just becomes more work than fun when your ready to call it quits. - eric


----------

